# Tafer residence club opinions?



## adept (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello,
I'm new to all these timeshare things and in need of help/opinion.
A few days ago (on Saturday), I've signed for the Tafer Residence club TS (at Garza Blanca Puerto Vallarta hotel).
I've bought a biennially TS for the summer period, for the studio. Each year I've got 4 "VIP weeks" with concierge service sabio.life. The salesperson claimed that it means that I can get four weeks in any hotel in the world, 30-40% cheaper than on Expedia. I've checked one example, and it was 40% cheaper.
But I can't get any info about Sabio on the internet, and there is nothing about Sabio in my agreement.
So, please, I need community advice while I still have my five days for cancellation.
1. Does these 4 "VIP weeks" on sabio.life worth anything?
2. Any review on Tafer club? The hotel itself looks good. And the salespersons that I've talked with were charming.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 30, 2020)

adept said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to all these timeshare things and in need of help/opinion.
> A few days ago (on Saturday), I've signed for the Tafer Residence club TS (at Garza Blanca Puerto Vallarta hotel).
> I've bought a biennially TS for the summer period, for the studio. Each year I've got 4 "VIP weeks" with concierge service sabio.life. The salesperson claimed that it means that I can get four weeks in any hotel in the world, 30-40% cheaper than on Expedia. I've checked one example, and it was 40% cheaper.
> ...






My advice?  RESCIND IMMEDIATELY.

It's clear you have no idea what you bought, and I'm guessing they inflated everything (INCLUDING the price).   You wouldn't post here unless you were questioning this transaction yourself.

Read other threads here, study up, and do your homework before committing yourself.  If after your homework you still want to buy then the deal (or a "better" deal) will still be there.

You only have FIVE short days to rescind.  Send your paperwork via USPS "Registered" Mail and do it right away.

You work hard for your money.  Keep your hands in your pockets and protect your assets!   RESCIND NOW.

Welcome to TUG.




.


----------



## adept (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks for your advice! That what I was going to do 
I'll follow this article on cancellation https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html
They accept cancellation via email as well. But it's better to do it via mail, right?
I'm still in Mexico for the next couple days. Is it still better to use USPS?


----------



## Karen G (Nov 30, 2020)

adept said:


> I'm still in Mexico for the next couple days. Is it still better to use USPS?


If you're still there and can find a member services offices for the resort where you bought (not the sales dept.) you might have
better luck. You'd need to put your rescission in writing and be sure to get a copy where they acknowledge your rescission in writing. Have someone
sign your copy stating that the purchase has been rescinded.  Don't talk to the sales people--they'll do everything they can to save the sale.

If it says in your contract that they accept cancellation via email, do that too. Be sure you have copies of the email as well as the contract where it says
they accept email.  Whatever you do, be sure to get as much written proof as possible that you rescinded in time.


----------



## adept (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks all for the advices! Cancellation went smooth - I just signed a paper in the sales office.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 4, 2020)

adept said:


> Thanks all for the advices! Cancellation went smooth - I just signed a paper in the sales office.


Be sure you get a copy of your rescission showing it was accepted.


----------



## adept (Dec 4, 2020)

Yes, I have something like that. And my credit card initial transaction was just reverted


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi @adept, congratulations on recinding in time.

There is a Facebook Group called _Villa del Palmar (UVC, Tafer, Garza) Buy/Sell/Rent/Trade if _you are still interested in learning more about the Tafer/Garza timeshares.


You can get access to timeshare units without having to purchase a timeshare. Here are some examples:






						Timeshares for Sale & Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales & Rentals.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					tug2.com
				









						Tripbeat
					

Our members enjoy exclusive travel benefits, including discounts on Hotels, Resorts, Car Rentals, Air and More. Tripbeat Travel Club lets you travel however and wherever you want, all at a discounted rate.



					www.tripbeat.com
				






			This site is no longer available


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 5, 2020)

adept said:


> Thanks all for the advices! Cancellation went smooth - I just signed a paper in the sales office.




Glad it worked out for you.  Do consider becoming a member of TUG as it could be the best $15 you'll spend.  A bargain!


.


----------



## adept (Dec 5, 2020)

> There is a Facebook Group called _Villa del Palmar (UVC, Tafer, Garza) Buy/Sell/Rent/Trade if _you are still interested in learning more about the Tafer/Garza timeshares.

Thanks! I will check it out. I'm still curious what Sabio.life is and if it's valuable at all.


----------



## adept (Dec 5, 2020)

> Glad it worked out for you.  Do consider becoming a member of TUG as it could be the best $15 you'll spend.  A bargain!
Already a member   It didn't allow me to post my question without the membership. $15 for excellent advice on rescinding is a bargain!


----------



## Karen G (Dec 5, 2020)

adept said:


> Already a member


Look at this link for info on how to change your status from Guest to Member:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/t...-member-code-in-your-bbs-profile.53/#post-109


----------



## adept (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks. It worked!


----------

